# Pico talk skull



## bbgdesigns (Jun 20, 2013)

So... I'm still working on my first 3 axis skull here... I'm now trying to figure out the audio.... I'm trying to use a wireless microphone with fright props pico talk.... I've got movement and sound but the problem is the jaw moves a little later than the audio, to where it kinda looks weird... Any ideas on how to get these to sync up better... Also I tried using their preamp thingy that the recommend, but couldn't get anything other that loud bursts of static... Instead, I'm T'd off the mic output. One goes to the speakers.. The other to the pico talk.. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated..
Thank you


----------



## neverhart (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a workaround, and the latency might be annoying, but you could put a delay on the line that goes to the speakers to sync up the sound with the movement. Either running through a guitar delay pedal, or using a computer would do it... neither are cheap options, but maybe you have them around the house or could borrow?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is a video from Frightprops . Maybe this will help


----------

